# check out my new star fish



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

check out my new star fish and crab i just got i thought i'd share


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, that crab really blends in with your gravel. Very nice !


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

damn that thing looks crazy... i like.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

the crab gots one eye


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What kind of starfish is that? It looks like a Serpent star, but ive never seen a "hairy" one like that....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice buys man.

i love crabs. 
they look good in aquariums
and taste good too

got any full tank shots?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

its a Ophiomastix annulosa its cool lookin. let me take so pics of my tank all put some up in a bit. and do crabs grow back eyes and yes i love crabs thay taste so good i want to eat mine.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Both are too cool man I really like the crab and the starfish is pretty cool too. Does the starfish move quick like or is it the kind that you can't really see move cause they be slow???


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

those crabs are cool to watch. we call them backpack crabs. Becuase they pickup stuff and put it on their backs and carry them around the tank. Looks like he has found a piece a coral or something he wants. nice finds bro...


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

you can see the star move his legs its kind of creepy. this pic of my tank dont have much liverock. but my cuzin is geting rid of his tank and im going to buy his live rock. he gots like 200lbs of the stuff and im geting it for $100. i just got to go get it he lives 2hr away as soon as i get it i will put some more pics up


















feeding time









hand feeding filefish


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are the best!!!! I love watching that wiggle and is way more intresting than the other type and feel they are better that way than pretty much being a tank deco when they move 2 inches a week


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

the tank looks like crap in the pic but it looks better close up 4 real


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats anyway on two really cool purchases and hope they do well keep us posted on any updates of if those crabs get any uglier!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good so far, like the KTM shirt as well


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looking good so far, like the KTM shirt as well


thanks its a blanket my dog loves it to its his


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> Looking good so far, like the KTM shirt as well


thanks its a blanket my dog loves it to its his
[/quote]

Nice! if only it was a Honda blanket!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looking good so far, like the KTM shirt as well


thanks its a blanket my dog loves it to its his
[/quote]

Nice! if only it was a Honda blanket!








[/quote]

ooooohahaha nice but you no Hondas are a dime a dozen bud. do you remember me the guy that was going to hit the metal ramp?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> Looking good so far, like the KTM shirt as well


thanks its a blanket my dog loves it to its his
[/quote]

Nice! if only it was a Honda blanket!








[/quote]

ooooohahaha nice but you no Hondas are a dime a dozen bud. do you remember me the guy that was going to hit the metal ramp?
[/quote]

Yeah man, but tricked out Hondas arent a dime a dozen... I dont see many KTMs with 60 hours of hand polishing in the swingarm and frame...







I like KTM, and have owned one, but the narrow seat makes them feel like a banana

How did the metal ramp turn out? Any pics?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

dude i pussed out. and i like Hondas to i think its the best bike you can get. i got a ktm just because its different you no. a but some day i will hit that ramp


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> dude i pussed out. and i like Hondas to i think its the best bike you can get. i got a ktm just because its different you no. a but some day i will hit that ramp


How many feet was the gap? Definitely dont hit something you arent 100% positive on, i learned that hitting the 90foot dirt to dirt at a friends house... instead of hitting the run in and trying it a few times, i hit it the 2 try, and came up about 5 feet short and buried my front tire into the back of the lander. i would compare it to riding your dirtbike out of a second story window... Broke 3 ribs, both of my wrists and bruised my sternum, and then had to drive myself home 45 minutes on the highway, steering with my fore arms


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> dude i pussed out. and i like Hondas to i think its the best bike you can get. i got a ktm just because its different you no. a but some day i will hit that ramp


How many feet was the gap? Definitely dont hit something you arent 100% positive on, i learned that hitting the 90foot dirt to dirt at a friends house... instead of hitting the run in and trying it a few times, i hit it the 2 try, and came up about 5 feet short and buried my front tire into the back of the lander. i would compare it to riding your dirtbike out of a second story window... Broke 3 ribs, both of my wrists and bruised my sternum, and then had to drive myself home 45 minutes on the highway, steering with my fore arms








[/quote]

that sounds like a sick crash. 
im not sure but it was no 100 foot gab. what was geting me was the ramp its pretty Vertical and thats what was geting in my head.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> dude i pussed out. and i like Hondas to i think its the best bike you can get. i got a ktm just because its different you no. a but some day i will hit that ramp


How many feet was the gap? Definitely dont hit something you arent 100% positive on, i learned that hitting the 90foot dirt to dirt at a friends house... instead of hitting the run in and trying it a few times, i hit it the 2 try, and came up about 5 feet short and buried my front tire into the back of the lander. i would compare it to riding your dirtbike out of a second story window... Broke 3 ribs, both of my wrists and bruised my sternum, and then had to drive myself home 45 minutes on the highway, steering with my fore arms








[/quote]

that sounds like a sick crash. 
im not sure but it was no 100 foot gab. what was geting me was the ramp its pretty Vertical and thats what was geting in my head.
[/quote]

Yeah, it sucked! Try moving the ramp in to about 20 feet, and hitting it in second to get the feel of the booter... then you can move it back 10 feet at a time... or get on a track and hit some tabletops that you cant hurt yourself on (that bad, i have been knocked out landing sideways once) the one thing i will say is NEVER hit a ramp unless you are on the pipe pretty hard (pinned to the nuts), hitting it in a low gear is only going to send you into a nosebomb, and its easier to tap your back brake and drop your nose, than panic rev and try to bring it back up


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

i thought it was time to hit the metal ramp cuz i can hit any double and any jump at any track we also got a lot of montanas and free rome jumps. so i thought the ramp would be cake. i only see the guy 2 times a year so maybe one day. but your right i should just go for it i havent broke a bone in 4 years so all just do it thanks haha


----------

